# Joe mobile : mon test



## trilame (15 Décembre 2012)

Bonjour !

J'ai récemment souscris à une offre de téléphonie mobile chez Joe mobile (filiale low cost de SFR, autrement dit l'équivalent B&YOU ou SOSH). Ne trouvant pas énormément de tests et retours personnels sur le sujet, j'ai décidé de partager le mien.
Pour ceux que ça intéresse, j'utilise un iPhone 4.

*- Tout d'abord, je tiens à faire un point sur la comparaison avec mon ancien forfait :
*
J'avais souscris en Mai 2011 à un abonnement chez Orange, un forfait Origami style 1H, 500Mo de data (bloqué au delà), sms/mms illimités et un paquet d'options plus belles sur le papier qu'utiles. Le tout avec 2 ans d'engagement à 29 par mois.
La qualité de service avec Orange était correcte, mais pas digne d'un grand opérateur à mon goût (surtout depuis que je peux comparer avec une autre offre, ici Joe mobile, je développerai cela dans la suite). J'ai eu une mésaventure avec un réengagement abusif (cf google pour ceux que ça intéresse). Je ne supporte pas le harcèlement marketing, communication, à l'image de leur espace client en ligne qui est un véritable labyrinthe semé d'embûches d'options payantes. Aussi, j'ai constaté (surtout dernièrement) une 3G vraiment lente et très capricieuse (plusieurs fois par jour, internet ne fonctionnait pas, et je peux affirmer que ce n'est pas un problème venant depuis mon téléphone).

Bref, je savais que je payais trop face aux nouvelles offres apparues en conséquences de l'arrivée de free mobile. Etant engagé jusqu'en Mai 2013, je ne pouvais changer sans payer des frais de résiliation trop importants.
Cependant, je me suis rendu compte il y a quelques semaines que même si je résiliais maintenant mon forfait orange et que j'allais chez un concurrent low cost type Free, Sosh, B&YOU ou Joe, j'étais tout de même gagnant : les économies qu'allaient me rapporter le changement de forfait me remboursaient plus que les frais de résiliation.

J'ai donc choisit de changer, et je suis allé chez Joe Mobile. J'ai choisi cet opérateur car c'est actuellement le seul qui propose une offre intermédiaire intéressante (je n'ai pas besoin du tout illimité à 20), Joe mobile propose par exemple 1h + 1go de data + SMS/MMS illimités pour 13/mois sans engagement, ce que j'ai choisi.

*- Venons en au plus intéressant, l'expérience Joe mobile :
*
Première étape, la commande.
Uniquement en ligne (il n'y a pas de boutique). J'ai trouvé réponse à mes questions sur le forum, qui a une communauté très active (il n'y a pas de hotline mais j'ai obtenu des réponses via le forum plus rapidement que par téléphone avec orange...).
Le site est très épuré, il n'y a que ce qu'il faut, contrairement à celui d'orange : on ne met pas 20 minutes à trouver ce que l'on veut.

Ce qui caractérise Joe mobile de ses concurrents est le fait que l'on peut "personnaliser" le forfait. Je vous renvoie pour cela au site de Joe, mon post n'est pas une présentation du service mais plus une critique.

L'inscription se fait en quelques minutes. Rien à renvoyer, c'est très plaisant... Juste à fournir numéro de carte bancaire (seul moyen de paiement) et le numéro du papier d'identité choisit.
J'ai pour ma part choisi la portabilité du numéro.

Seconde étape, l'arrivée de la SIM :
Tous les délais ont été respectés. Commande validée en moins de 24 heures, envoyée dans la foulée. 48h après, je reçois la SIM. Celle-ci se présente sous un format qui laisse le choix entre sim classique et micro sim.
Il faut ensuite l'activer sur internet (très simple encore une fois) puis choisir quand nous voulons que la portabilité s'effectue : j'ai choisi le délai le plus court, 3 jours.
La portabilité s'est effectuée parfaitement : le temps entre l'arrêt de ma ligne orange et la mise en service de celle chez Joe n'a été que de quelques minutes.

Je n'ai rien eu à configurer, même pour accéder à internet.


*Après plusieurs semaines d'utilisation, voici mes impressions :
*
- Le débit internet est bien plus rapide que celui que j'avais avec Orange. C'est la bonne surprise, je suis très content. Contrairement à ce que je croyais, je capte mieux qu'avec Orange, en tous cas dans les endroits que je fréquente régulièrement. C'est LE point fort de Joe mobile selon moi. Contrairement à Orange, je n'ai pas de coupures intempestives, du genre pas d'accès internet à un moment donné de la journée.

- Le suivi conso se fait via le "cockpit", une webapp. Encore une fois, c'est clair, simple, épuré. On va à l'essentiel, on ne nous harcèle pas avec des options inutiles sur toutes les pages. Ca fait du bien.

- La couverture réseau est celle d'SFR, que je trouve très bonne voire meilleure que celle d'orange, contrairement à certains préjugés que j'avais !

- La communauté en ligne qui sert de forum est très active et à mon sens plus efficace que les hotlines d'Orange dont je garde de très mauvais souvenirs et de l'argent perdu...

- Chaque mois, on peut changer ce que l'on veut dans son forfait, comme par exemple plus de data pour ce mois-ci, plus de voix... C'est très simple, via la Webapp.

- De même, on peut arrêter sa ligne temporairement juste en appuyant sur "off" dans le cockpit ! L'offre étant sans engagement, on se sent vraiment libre au final.


*Pour conclure : je paye moins cher et (contrairement à ce que j'aurais cru) et j'ai une qualité de service nettement supérieure, notamment au niveau du débit internet. Je pense que cette phrase résume bien le tout.*


Pour ceux que ça intéresse, Joe mobile a un système de parrainage. Je peux vous parrainer : cela vous offrira votre carte sim et vous remboursera 5 de votre facture. Pour cela, inscrivez-vous depuis ce lien : https://www.joemobile.fr/invitation?membre=spoopz


Si vous avez des questions, n'hésitez pas !!


----------



## graig02 (15 Décembre 2012)

Au début j'ai cru à une pub déguisée, mais en voyant la fin de ton test j'ai mieux compris 

C'est vrai que joe mobile peut paraitre intéressant. Je regrette surtout le fait de ne pas pouvoir se connecter aux hotspots wifi de SFR, ce qui permet quand même d'alléger la conso de data.
Et j'aurais apprécié que le forfait s'ajuste automatiquement. Je m'explique : si tu choisis de prendre 250Mo de data pour 3 euros au début du mois et que finalement tu as besoin de faire une recharge de 50Mo à 2 euros (ca nous est tous arrivé d'avoir des mois où on utilisait plus internet), tu te retrouves à payer 5 euros, prix que tu aurais payer en début de mois pour 1Go de data. L'idéal aurait été de payer certes 2 euros de plus, mais qui aurait permis d'avoir finalement 1Go. (Et j'aurais pu dire exactement la même chose en ce qui concerne la conso voix)
Puis je les trouve un peu mesquin de ne pas faire un forfait au mois, mais un forfait pour 30 jours.
Même chose pour la messagerie vocale visuelle facturée un euro par mois.

En fait, je trouve l'idée alléchante, mais je crains de facilement me retrouver à 15-16 euros par mois avec ces petits détails.

Ton idée de proposer un test en échange du parrainage n'est pas bête en tout cas. Si je viens un jour chez joe mobile, je penserai à toi


----------



## trilame (15 Décembre 2012)

Merci pour ta réponse.

Oui, je suis d'accord avec toi qu'il est regrettable de ne pas avoir d'identifiants SFR pour les hotspots wifi... SFR se dit détaché de Joe Mobile, contrairement à Orange qui dit assumer pleinement Sosh.

Je suis tout à fait d'accord avec toi sur la question d'ajustement du forfait. Ca doit être en partie grâce à cela qu'ils font des bénéfices.
En fait, je pense que les forfaits intermédiaires de Joe sont faits pour des consommateurs moyens, qui réussissent à gérer leur consommation et non pas des personnes qui veulent un tout illimité à 20 .

Enfin, j'ai pensé la même chose que toi quand j'ai remarqué que le forfait se renouvelait aux 30 jours et non au mois... Le fait que la messagerie vocale visuelle soit une option payante est aussi frustrant.
L'offre n'est bien sûr pas parfaite, voici des points négatifs, aussi à prendre en compte !

Merci de penser à moi, c'est sympa  !


----------



## graig02 (16 Décembre 2012)

En fait je t'avoue que je fais partie moi-même des consommateurs moyens. J'ai un forfait sosh à 15 euros avec 2h, SMS/MMS illimités et 1Go d'internet. J'utilise rarement les 2h et je consomme environ 200-300 Mo.

En ce moment j'hésite à passer sous un forfait free mobile à 2 euros, celui qui a changé récemment : 2h, sms illimités et connexion automatique aux hotspots freewifi (système eap-sim). Habitant à Reims, la ville est très bien couverte par ces fameux hotspots, et même lorsque je n'y aurais pas accès je pourrais utilisé la 3g en hors-forfait (qui n'est pas très chère). Ce que je crains un peu, et c'était l'objet d'une de mes questions sur le forum aujourd'hui, était la fiabilité de ces hotspots wifi (connexion, débit)

J'espère avoir des réponses, ca m'aidera à faire un choix....


----------



## trilame (16 Décembre 2012)

C'est amusant, je suis étudiant à Reims !

Mon avis personnel sur hotspots freewifi : on en trouve partout, c'est à mon avis eux qui dominent en quantité. Après sur la qualité, ce n'est pas ceux que je préfère. Connexions pas toujours évidentes, débit très limité. Parmis ceux que j'ai testé, j'ai préféré celui d'orange (plus rapide et plus fiable).

Aussi, je suppose que si tu es sur ce forum, c'est que tu as un iPhone. Avec les notifications push, les mails (...) l'iphone est quasiment tout le temps connecté à internet.
Donc, à moins que tu désactive les données cellulaires à chaque fois que tu ne veux pas d'internet, l'iPhone va consommer (peu) mais consommer tout de même. Il faut voir alors si il est toujours rentable de faire du hors forfait avec free ou d'avoir un abonnement avec Data incluse.

Sinon, si l'on veut aller sur internet avec son téléphone seulement quelques fois, et que l'on utilise pas le push, notifications, mails en direct sur l'iPhone, il est clair que le nouveau forfait free à 2 est une bonne affaire... Je ne l'ai pas pris car mes besoins d'internet auraient fait un tros gros hors forfait avec free, ça me revenait donc moins cher avec Joe Mobile.


----------



## graig02 (16 Décembre 2012)

Tiens moi aussi je suis étudiant. Les grands esprits se rencontrent 

Perso, je n'utilise pas les notifications (pas beaucoup d'intérêt dans mon cas) et je relève mes mails manuellement. Je ne désactive pas les données cellulaires, et c'est vrai que l'iphone se connecte quand même un peu à internet (entre autre pour chercher des mises à jour), mais ca ne consomme que très peu de data.

Cette semaine, je pense que je vais sauter le pas en m'inscrivant à free. Je verrais bien ce que ca donne.


----------



## trilame (16 Décembre 2012)

Ok, je serais dans ce cas intéressé par tes retours sur l'utilisation d'internet  avec le forfait free à 2, si c'est vraiment rentable.

Je me suis aussi posé une question : free facture 0.05/mo. Si l'on consomme par exemple 50ko lors d'une connexion, est-ce que cela va être facturé 0.05 ? Autrement dit, le décompte se fait-il au ko près, au Mo près ?


----------



## graig02 (16 Décembre 2012)

Je te tiendrai au courant, pas de souci.

Je me suis posé la même question. J'ai fait des recherches sur internet, et j'ai trouvé avec un peu de mal quelques forums où certains abonnés au forfait 2&#8364; utilisaient un peu de data. De ce que j'ai compris, ce n'est pas par session, mais bien au nombre de Mo utilisés. Mais bon, dans le pire des cas, si je me rends compte qu'il y a un problème, je me dépêcherais de changer. Vive les offres sans engagement!


----------



## trilame (16 Décembre 2012)

Ok, j'attends vos retours avec impatience dans ce cas 

Oui, vive les forfaits sans engagements qui sont maintenant nombreux et (très nettement) plus intéressants qu'avant, depuis l'arrivée de Free sur le marché !

A bientôt


----------



## christian899 (23 Décembre 2012)

J'ai testé Joe Mobile avec un iPad 3. En ce qui concerne la data, c'est le plus mauvais parmi ceux que j'ai testés dans ma région : Dinan. En edge à peu près partout alors qu'ils ont tous leur antenne sur le même pylône. Lorsque l'on parle de ce problème sur les forums, les intéressés déclarent qui'ils son des MVNO et ne peuvent donner plus ce que leurs donnes Bouygues, pas encouragent. Autrement il est vrai que le site et la procédure sont ce que j'ai vu de pus clair parmi tous.


----------



## graig02 (24 Décembre 2012)

Ca y est, je suis passé sous free mobile, ma ligne a été activée jeudi après-midi.

Après 3 jours d'essai, je suis parfaitement satisfait. 2h et sms illimités pour 2 euros, auquels il faut rajouter 0,99 euro pour les mms+20Mo de data. 
La connexion automatique au réseau wifi est très bonne, se fait quasi instantanément et les pages se chargent assez vite (je craignais que ce soit presque inutilisable, mais en fait pas du tout)
Certes, en 3 jours, j'ai déjà utilisé 10Mo de data, mais à ce rythme je n'utiliserai que 100Mo d'ici la fin de mon forfait, ce qui fait 4 euros de hors forfait internet. Bref, un très bon forfait pour 7 euros en tout. 
En général, ce que je fais quand je marche dans la rue, c'est que j'attends pour être connecté en wifi si j'ai besoin d'utiliser internet. Dans les grandes villes, c'est rare de faire 50m sans avoir un hotspot wifi.

Bien sûr, ce type d'utilisation convient parfaitement au consommateur moyen, qui n'utilise pas internet toutes les 2 min
Free ayant fait évoluer son forfait récemment, j'espère qu'il aura à nouveau l'occasion de le faire dans les prochains mois. J'espère juste l'apparition d'une option type 200Mo pour 3 euros, et tout sera parfait dans le meilleur des mondes


----------



## trilame (25 Décembre 2012)

christian899 a dit:


> J'ai testé Joe Mobile avec un iPad 3. En ce qui concerne la data, c'est le plus mauvais parmi ceux que j'ai testés dans ma région : Dinan. En edge à peu près partout alors qu'ils ont tous leur antenne sur le même pylône. Lorsque l'on parle de ce problème sur les forums, les intéressés déclarent qui'ils son des MVNO et ne peuvent donner plus ce que leurs donnes Bouygues, pas encouragent. Autrement il est vrai que le site et la procédure sont ce que j'ai vu de pus clair parmi tous.



Merci pour ta participation. De mon côté, je n'ai pas encore à me plaindre du réseau pour la data, au contraire. Mais bon, je doute que ce n'est pas parfait, et seul le temps pourra me donner une véritable idée, en allant dans divers endroits.

Et oui, la clarté du site est remarquable  !



> Ca y est, je suis passé sous free mobile, ma ligne a été activée jeudi après-midi.
> 
> Après 3 jours d'essai, je suis parfaitement satisfait. 2h et sms illimités pour 2 euros, auquels il faut rajouter 0,99 euro pour les mms+20Mo de data.
> La connexion automatique au réseau wifi est très bonne, se fait quasi instantanément et les pages se chargent assez vite (je craignais que ce soit presque inutilisable, mais en fait pas du tout)
> ...



Merci beaucoup pour ton retour. Une offre intermédiaire intéressante à retenir ! D'autant plus que la connexion automatique aux hotspots semble être performante.


----------



## trilame (26 Décembre 2012)

Après plusieurs semaines d'utilisation, je peux enrichir le test.

Je suis parti à l'étranger une semaine (en Espagne, pays classé comme "Europe proche" dans leur classification). Je n'ai pas eu besoin d'activer d'option international ou quoi que ce soit : dès mon arrivée sur le sol, j'étais connecté à leur réseau partenaire : c'est donc un bon point (pas toujours le temps ou on ne pense pas forcément à activer cette option quand on part à l'étranger, ce qui m'est déjà arrivé ). Le hors forfait est très raisonnable. Pour ceux que ça intéresse, voici la fiche tarifaire : https://www.joemobile.fr/pdf/Fiches_d_informations_standardisees_et_tarifs_Joe_novembre_2012.pdf

Le cockpit (suivi conso) reste accessible gratuitement, à condition d'activer la data à l'étranger (au moins temporairement, juste le temps de consulter le cockpit, attention aux applications push de l'iphone qui se connecteraient à internet sans prévenir  ).

Toujours "impressionné" par le débit en data, surtout en comparaison avec ce que j'avais avant. Pour ceux qui connaissent et utilisent Spotify, j'écoute avec quasiment aucun temps de chargement des musiques en streaming avec l'application sur iPhone, en qualité normale, ce qui est très confortable !


----------



## trilame (10 Janvier 2013)

Des nouveautés !
Joe intègre maintenant la H+ dans son forfait à 20 ainsi que les appels vers les fixes et mobiles d'Amérique du Nord et les fixes de 50 destinations d'Europe et des DOM en illimité.
Le détail ici : https://communaute.joemobile.fr/t5/Blog/La-H-s-invite-chez-Joe/ba-p/59560


----------



## mike84 (20 Janvier 2013)

je suis chez Joe et clairement, tout ce que tu décris, je le confirme!!!
je téléphone très peu, peu de 3G aussi et je consomme bcp de sms et mms.
j'ai donc un forfait à 10 (30mn de com, sms/mms illimités et 250m de data.
l'idéal pour moi!! et super réseau en effet!!!
pourtant j'étais chez virgin avant (donc même réseau) mais je capte bcp mieux!!??
pas compris là ;-)


----------



## yethi (20 Janvier 2013)

Bonjour,

Avez vous pu tester le fonctionnement du mode modem avec un iPhone chez Joe Mobile?

Cordialement


----------



## trilame (20 Janvier 2013)

mike84 a dit:


> je suis chez Joe et clairement, tout ce que tu décris, je le confirme!!!
> je téléphone très peu, peu de 3G aussi et je consomme bcp de sms et mms.
> j'ai donc un forfait à 10 (30mn de com, sms/mms illimités et 250m de data.
> l'idéal pour moi!! et super réseau en effet!!!
> ...



Merci du soutien  ! En effet, grâce à la possibilité de personnalisation du forfait, beaucoup peuvent y trouver leur compte. De nombreuses offres intermédiaires sont très intéressantes.

Pour la différence avec Virgin... Cela laisse des doutes à propos des bridages !




			
				 yethi a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> 
> Avez vous pu tester le fonctionnement du mode modem avec un iPhone chez Joe Mobile?
> 
> Cordialement



Bonjour !
Oui, je l'ai testé et je l'utilise régulièrement avec mon iPhone 4. Fonctionne très bien, débit très bon en 3G... Bref, ça fait bien ce qui est demandé


----------



## Argeuh (21 Janvier 2013)

Bonjour,

Je suis chez Joe Mobile depuis 2 mois.

Ancien abonné Bouygues (mais réseau 3G trop mauvais en bretagne et en île de France) puis Sosh (mais souycis insupportables avec l'iPhone 5).
J'étais un peu inquiet de la qualité du réseau SFR, mais je suis agréablement surpris.

Factures claires, cockpit bien pensé, hors forfait maîtrisé grâce à l'option "extra", suivi conso DATA: le grand chelem!

L'arrivée de la H+ sans surcoût a été une bonne surprise.

Bref, je le recommande (tout comme j'aurai recommandé Sosh à ceux n'ayant pas d'iPhone 5, sauf qu'avec la H+ à 20 euros Joe Mobile est au dessus!)


----------



## Bibouchazerty (24 Janvier 2013)

Merci d'avoir donné votre  avis ! Je vois souvent la pub en ce moment c'est vrai que pouvoir changer son forfait selon ses besoins c'est top!
Par contre vous confondez Joe mobile avec les séries RED donc on ne peut pas beneficier des hotspots, joe c'est comme nrj mobile ou virgin mobile c'est un autre operateur qui rachete du reseau à l'un des operateurs nationaux.


----------



## Argeuh (24 Janvier 2013)

Le seul point négatif de Joe poir moi, c'est la DATA bloqué après les 3Go.
J'ai atteins le seuil une fois, et j'ai dû acheter une recharge (chère) pour continuer à surfer.
Désormais je fais plus gaffe à mon forfait, et j'essaie de ne pas dépasser 100mo/j pour rester "dans les clous"


----------



## toffer59 (25 Janvier 2013)

bonjour je voulait vous faire partager mon opérateur qui est FREE car j'ai comparer votre offres que vous proposer avec un forfait de 1h pour 8 EURO alors que moi chez FREE je paye 2 EURO pour 2 heure d appelle et les texto illimité ? et sa fait 5 mois que je suis chez eux pour un montant de 10 euro pour la moitiez de l année donc je trouve que votre forfait et très chéré comparer a free ? donc vraiment pour moi et ma familles c est pas du tout intéressent le forfait joe mobile et les gens saute dessus car pour pouvez choisir a votre guises le forfait que vous voulait ? j espéré vous aidez car je suis énerver car on nous prenez pour des vache a lait avec les forfait d'avant ou les carte prépayer ? HEUREUSEMENT que FREE MOBILE  a révolutionner le marcher de la téléphonie ?


----------



## trilame (25 Janvier 2013)

Bibouchazerty a dit:


> Merci d'avoir donné votre  avis ! Je vois souvent la pub en ce moment c'est vrai que pouvoir changer son forfait selon ses besoins c'est top!
> Par contre vous confondez Joe mobile avec les séries RED donc on ne peut pas beneficier des hotspots, joe c'est comme nrj mobile ou virgin mobile c'est un autre operateur qui rachete du reseau à l'un des operateurs nationaux.



Je n'ai pas fait de rapprochement avec les séries RED, c'est en effet différent 
Je regrette l'absence de hot spots...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h28 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h20 ----------




toffer59 a dit:


> bonjour je voulait vous faire partager mon opérateur qui est FREE car j'ai comparer votre offres que vous proposer avec un forfait de 1h pour 8 EURO alors que moi chez FREE je paye 2 EURO pour 2 heure d appelle et les texto illimité ? et sa fait 5 mois que je suis chez eux pour un montant de 10 euro pour la moitiez de l année donc je trouve que votre forfait et très chéré comparer a free ? donc vraiment pour moi et ma familles c est pas du tout intéressent le forfait joe mobile et les gens saute dessus car pour pouvez choisir a votre guises le forfait que vous voulait ? j espéré vous aidez car je suis énerver car on nous prenez pour des vache a lait avec les forfait d'avant ou les carte prépayer ? HEUREUSEMENT que FREE MOBILE  a révolutionner le marcher de la téléphonie ?



Comme dit plusieurs fois, Joe est intéressant pour leurs offres intermédiaires et avec de la Data.
Donc pas la peine de s'emporter pour montrer que Free avait le forfait voix le moins cher du marché, on le savait


----------



## djedjus (28 Janvier 2013)

bonsoir, 

je crois que l'on a pas du tout de data avec free a 2 euros aussi ?????

je suis en train de chercher un operateur pour ma femme qui ne consomme uniquement des texto mms et du data mais pas de voix?

bonne fin de journée,


----------



## Argeuh (28 Janvier 2013)

Chez Joe ça coûterait 11 euros pour les sms/mms et 1Go de data.


----------



## lagzor (30 Janvier 2013)

Bonjour,

J'ai récemment souscrit à Joe mobile et je voulais vous faire part de mon avis sur joe mobile !

Je suis très satisfait de leur réseau pour le moment (c'est le même que SFR) ! Et je paie que 15  par mois 

A+


----------



## trilame (20 Février 2013)

Beaucoup de nouveautés depuis mon premier post !

Je vous invite à les consulter sur le blog ! https://communaute.joemobile.fr/t5/Blog/bg-p/blog-actualite

Enfin, voici le lien vers le Wiki Joe (un peu plus difficile à trouver), avec des nombreuses questions/réponses qui je pense en intéressera plus d'un. https://communaute.joemobile.fr/t5/Wiki-Joe/tkb-p/tente-par-joe@tkb

Je vous rappelle que je suis toujours disposé à répondre à vos questions


----------



## Clochette14 (13 Septembre 2013)

Bonjour, je cherche désespérément un forfait si possible bloquer car j'ai eu trop de mauvaises surprises précédemment, mais je ne m'y connais rien niveau internet avec les mobiles alors pas facile de calculer mes besoins niveau Go, Mo etc... :mouais: Pouvez vous m'aider. Trilame après vous avoir lu j'ai envie de tenter JOE mais encore peur de la gaffe...Je vais régulièrement sur Genève car j'habite près de la frontière. 2h d'appel me suffisent. Je souhaite rester connecter a FB et mes mails, je surf sur internet on va dire régulièrement. Que me conseilleriez vous ? Est ce que le forfait JOE H+ pourrai me convenir ? Merci pour vos réponses et au plaisir de vous lire


----------

